# Anyone tried the Gecko hooks?



## TreeHouseBldr (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey all, 
Was looking throught the Sherrill catalog because I need to buy me my own set of climbing spikes. I'm tired of using ones with only 1 strap and bare metal jabbing into my knees. But I don't have enough experience to know what I like in terms of gaff length and style. The catalog talks up the Geckos a bunch. Anyone have experience with these? Comments? Or ... what types of spikes/gaffs *should* I get? I'm 5'9" 150lbs.
-THB


----------



## boo (Sep 25, 2006)

No spikes are good for treehousesbldrs. :hmm3grin2orange: 
A better question would be "how to build a tree house without harming the tree?" or "what kind of insurance should I have to build tree houses?"


----------



## TreeHouseBldr (Sep 26, 2006)

Not a very useful reply, boo.

FYI, my day job is pruning which is now turning more toward removals, thus the post. Sheesh.

So, any real climbers with real advice out there? It'd be much appreciated.
-THB


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 26, 2006)

I got a pair of Buckingham spurs from a neighbor to try out. I don't know how old they are but they are definitely well used. I never climbed with spurs before so there was certainly a long learning period, but switching to a steel core lanyard certainly made climbing easier because its so easy to flip the steel core up compared to plain rope.

Anyways, the spurs killed my shins, so I started wearing my motocross shin guards, and that solved that problem. I needed to sharpen the gaff quite a bit because the tip was totally blunted over. Once they were sharp, they went into the wood easier and also pulled out easier.

The gaff is about 2.5 inches long and sticks out from the frame at about a 30 degree angle (rough guess). I read that the Gecko gaffs stick out even more, like a 45 degree angle, and that this takes some getting used to from people who learned on regular spurs.

If you're going to be spending a lot of time on the spurs, you should get boots specific for the task. Your entire body weight is resting on this 1 inch strip of steel that runs under your arch. My timberland boots were okay for the hour or two that I would practice with these spurs, but I could feel that my feet wouldn't deal with the abuse for 4 or 5 hours per day, day after day.


----------



## TreemanFJR (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the Geckos and I really do like them. Extremely comfortable. I was weary about the Velcro strap but I have yet to have a problem with it. I had an older pair of Buckingham gaffs before these and I thought I had died and gone to heaven when i got in these. But like I said I've only used two different brands of gaffs so I'm not going to say these are the best when I haven't been in all the others. I will tell you I am really happy with the Geckos and I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 26, 2006)

TreemanFJR said:


> I have the Geckos and I really do like them. Extremely comfortable. I was weary about the Velcro strap but I have yet to have a problem with it. I had an older pair of Buckingham gaffs before these and I thought I had died and gone to heaven when i got in these. But like I said I've only used two different brands of gaffs so I'm not going to say these are the best when I haven't been in all the others. I will tell you I am really happy with the Geckos and I haven't had a problem yet.



I'm happy with my Buckinghams; I wear them with a heavy pair of Redwing steel-shank steel-toes. You do have to get the straps really tight. Gotta go and lift/deadwood some big pines and firs!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm happy with my Buckinghams too.......but I wore several pairs of them which I didn't like much, because they were adjusted for the wrong height, and had much smaller single strap pads. They dug into my legs badly, and were difficult to get comfortable positioning in. 

My new pair has the SuperClimber pads, about 8 inches of padded stiff leather which wraps totally around your calf, and has 2 upper straps. Very comfy, but also not light at all......heaviest spikes I've worn.

No way I'd trade the light weight for lack of comfort. A little extra weight is just a little extra workout.


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2006)

TreeHouseBldr said:


> Not a very useful reply, boo.
> 
> FYI, my day job is pruning which is now turning more toward removals, thus the post. Sheesh.
> 
> ...


I DID give real advice. No harm intended.
Take it for what it's worth.... most people in the tree care industry know to avoid spiking prune jobs or recreational tree climbing.
My intention was to get you to ask the question that you did NOT know the answer to.
Maybe I was just having a little fun with you, but I thought my reply was pretty valuable, didn't you?

Can you define real climber?


----------



## PUclimber (Sep 26, 2006)

I purchased a pair of geckos and I love them. Super light weight if you're going to be in them all day. Super comfortable. I've tried other spikes with wrap pads and all taht stuff and the geckos are just so comfortable. The only complain I have is the possibility of the studs wearing through the padding.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have tried the geckos and didn't like them. The gaffs were at just a little different angle than I was used to after 10 years on buckinghams. Yeah, the geckos were light and fairly comfortable (even though they were a little short on my legs.) I'll stick with my buckingham 3" gaffs with the velcro pads-they may be heavy but I like them and am used to the weight.


----------



## Climb020 (Sep 26, 2006)

My first pair wear Geckos and I really like them,. They are really light and comfortable. They do have a different angle so if you are use to other spikes they might be a little bit weird to use at first. I have talked to a few guys about them and being they are use to a traditiional angle gaff out a bit with the geckos.


----------



## coydog (Sep 26, 2006)

they work great on some trees, but the gaff is a little puny for: very thick barked, hardened dead, punky(tends to kick out because they either dont penetrate and the angle causes them to want to slide, or they don't have the penetration to reach solid wood, and agin, kick out). my biggest criticism is that there are not options to change the style of gaff. pretty comfy, but I prefer buckingham t2's or bashlins with the velcro wrap around pads for production work if your looking for comfort..


----------



## userdude (Sep 26, 2006)

boo said:


> No spikes are good for treehousesbldrs. :hmm3grin2orange:
> A better question would be "how to build a tree house without harming the tree?" or "what kind of insurance should I have to build tree houses?"



treehousebldr: Get used to replies like this from some of the guys here. It makes them feel like gods since they can climb a tree without spikes and they want everyone to know it. The Geckos are great and I would recommend them. Good luck.


----------



## clearance (Sep 26, 2006)

userdude said:


> treehousebldr: Get used to replies like this from some of the guys here. It makes them feel like gods since they can climb a tree without spikes and they want everyone to know it. The Geckos are great and I would recommend them. Good luck.


Best thing you have said, you got 'er, "look at me, I can climb spurless, I am so special, all bow down to me, I am a God"


----------



## nitwit dolt (Sep 26, 2006)

*New spikes*

Sounds like you like the spikes and not the pads. I haven't looked for new spikes in awhile, but as I recall there were as many choices in pads as the were in spurs. Don't even know what kind I own, keep em sharp, keep em tight, dig em in, and the do the job.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 26, 2006)

I wonder if you could just get some upper leg pads they make a huge difference not having them digging into your shins. Honestly how you clkimb trees is your business, but these arborists consider it very poor practice to use spikes on a living tree unless it is to be removed. Its not good for their vascular system, but like I say that's your call, I'm not going to judge ya! I know nothing about Gecko spikes. I am learning on an old pair of Brooks,a nd Ihave yet to get comfy in them.


----------



## TreeHouseBldr (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, most of you, for your replies, though they haven't helped me make a decission. I actually think I'll go with the Buckinghams. I'll take the leather and steel over the plastic and velcro. I'm sure they all work well, it's just what you're used to...

For the rest of you, why you would *assume* I want to spike live trees is beyond me. I have never spiked a non-removal and hope to never need to (aerial rescue comes to mind). In fact, I've done takedowns w/o spikes... fussing around with a bunch of slings for footholds. I want to put *that* behind me.

But anway, it's good to see the decent folk outnumber the cankers by a healthy margin.

This is probably a seperate thread but... when I learned to climb it was most definitely spurless, those didn't come into play until I'd been climbing for a good 6 months. I guess I had the luxury of a lot of nice pruning work. Be interested in hearing how others' experience differs.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 26, 2006)

clearance said:


> Best thing you have said, you got 'er, "look at me, I can climb spurless, I am so special, all bow down to me, I am a God"




Well, you would have to be immortal to climb a second growth Doug fir that has the first live branch at 50 ft, and only 2 in. thick at that. Since I'm not immortal, I'm not going to trust my life on that limb not breaking tomorrow! I also better put a figure 8 knot on the end of my 100 ft. rope.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 26, 2006)

i use buckingham spurs, but everybody on my crew uses klines and tells me to throw out my buckies and get klines and i'll be a happier, less prone to gaffing out guy...it'll be easier on my knees too...these guys have been climbing big ass forest trees for a while so they know what they're talking about


----------



## clearance (Sep 26, 2006)

I climb with Buckingham straight spurs, have used Kliens, both good, rarely gaff out. Some guys climb with Kliens, some with Buckinghams. Now Doctor Dave, try climbing big spruces with no live branch for 80', spurless and all, could be done, try it with a big old cedar with all the branches drooping down at 80', lots of dead ones first. I climb with a 200' rope and I line out constantly, so I tie in again after coming down 20' or 40' or 60', and always a figure eight in the end.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 26, 2006)

clearance said:


> I climb with Buckingham straight spurs, have used Kliens, both good, rarely gaff out. Some guys climb with Kliens, some with Buckinghams. Now Doctor Dave, try climbing big spruces with no live branch for 80', spurless and all, could be done, try it with a big old cedar with all the branches drooping down at 80', lots of dead ones first. I climb with a 200' rope and I line out constantly, so I tie in again after coming down 20' or 40' or 60', and always a figure eight in the end.



OK, You got me there. I've been all over the west coast and have hiked around under some big trees, but not in them. I know some guys that climb the big (as in the biggest) redwoods in CA for research work. That's something I'd like to do some day. They get their lines up with a bow, and not only go spikless, but try not to touch the tree at all (might upset the moss and lichen and little critters).


----------



## clearance (Sep 27, 2006)

Doctor Dave said:


> OK, You got me there. I've been all over the west coast and have hiked around under some big trees, but not in them. I know some guys that climb the big (as in the biggest) redwoods in CA for research work. That's something I'd like to do some day. They get their lines up with a bow, and not only go spikless, but try not to touch the tree at all (might upset the moss and lichen and little critters).


Doctor Dave you are the honest man here. This has come up before many times, I climb with spurs and wear caulk boots by law. Many here have questioned and insulted me for this. I have asked if they thought they could climb spurless in big old growth wearing caulks, instead of just saying OK, they avoided the question and continued to insult me, thank you.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 27, 2006)

i imagine they're not footlocking all that way up! gotta have trust where that line is...chris! although getting a flipline around and up those big bastids would be a supreme effort! i gotta picture in a book with these guys up a redwood 150', taking off the top, which was still 7'!


----------



## userdude (Sep 27, 2006)

Doctor Dave said:


> They get their lines up with a bow, and not only go spikless, but try not to touch the tree at all (might upset the moss and lichen and little critters).


----------



## Bermie (Sep 27, 2006)

I have Bashlin aluminum spikes, they're coming out tomorrow for a big takedown, I like 'em, but I'm only small and 116lbs.
I found when I bought new boots one of the gaffs doesn't sit in under the arch very well, they were fine with my old pair, I have to double wrap the lower strap and keep a close eye on it, annoying! 

With regard to the spike/no spike CONSTANT 'debate' what is obvious to me is that we have several quite different ranges of work being done by participants on this forum, commercial line clearance and big old growth forestry, residential line clearance and residential/ornamental pruning. (we all agree takedowns are fair game for spikes) These are DIFFERENT applications and require everyone to make their own risk assessment and judgements based on what job is in front of them, their personal and target safety, and the species and health of the tree.

I for one will not spike a residential/ornamental prune, that's just bad, but I will not presume to tell Clearance how to do his job, its a completely different setting, if he came to work for me, things would be different and visa versa. We would both probably agree not to work for each other!! 

BUT...Never say Never
If I had a big job reducing casuarinas , which are an invasive weed species, in a non residential area I would consider spiking them, the bark sloughs off under you, your boots slip and slide, some are really tall with upward growing branches, there are no aggressive decay fungi which will do any harm within 10 years of the job, and by then the trees would be due for felling, the target safety is a non issue in the bush of a nature reserve. The trees would be monitored... So you see how I could do it? 

Peace and love brothers!!


----------



## prorover (Sep 27, 2006)

*just bought new geckos*

i bought some used bashlin with pole gaffes 12 years ago. i mostly do spurless climbing - but finally decided to buy some spurs with tree gaffes. everybody has been so hyped up on geckos- so i boughta pair from sherril. i also try to look for new things even though somthing else is tried and true. but when i got them it seemed apparent that I would not be able to tolorate the gecko gaffes so i returned the two gaffes and received the american style longer tree gaffe. i have not used them really yet (only about 3 times 1 hour each) but as i do i'll submit another post. but i think these geckos will be fine. very light and very comfy.


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2006)

userdude said:


> treehousebldr: Get used to replies like this from some of the guys here. It makes them feel like gods since they can climb a tree without spikes and they want everyone to know it. The Geckos are great and I would recommend them. Good luck.





clearance said:


> Best thing you have said, you got 'er, "look at me, I can climb spurless, I am so special, all bow down to me, I am a God"


 
sounds like a complex.... If I didn't think it could be a serious problem for some, I would laugh.
For those of you who were offended, I'm sorry.
I still think my words were pretty valuable.... One post from Treehousebldr?looking at the name and amount of posts, I thought I was bringing some light. 
I said nothing about my climbing. Maybe I can't climb atall... maybe I'm the fat kid.
Where was the God stuff gathered from?
I'm sure that some of the "real" tree house builders gave my post some thought... or atleast seen it for what it's worth.

Don't be hatin.


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 16, 2006)

*i like the buckingham titanium.*

with the velcro wraps.i haven't seen anyone around here with geckos.they look nice though.wolf claws look nice too.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 17, 2006)

clearance said:


> Doctor Dave you are the honest man here. This has come up before many times, I climb with spurs and wear caulk boots by law. Many here have questioned and insulted me for this. I have asked if they thought they could climb spurless in big old growth wearing caulks, instead of just saying OK, they avoided the question and continued to insult me, thank you.



I would have rather been 200 ft. up an old one today than in the 100 ft. dead grand fir I was in. It was but sound--and hard as a rock. The bark was thin, and I not only had to chunk my spurs in hard, but I doubled my flip line so that I wouldn't slide down on my nose for 10 ft. (or more) if I kicked out. I did kick out once, and didn't slide at all. I had a confined space (plantings), and had to take a 30 ft. top before I chunked it down. The 30 ft. top was suposed to be 20 ft., almost took out the closeline, but no way was I climbing on less than 6 in. I started off in a jacket, and threw it down part way up; I was in a sweat from the effort and a healthy dose of fear. Gaaa! I feel better after 2 gin and tonics.

Tomorrow I get to finish deadwooding and thinning some big second growth ponderosa pines (up to 130 ft). These guys have nice thick bark; I don't need my hooks after I'm up in the big branches (even dead ones), but they sure help lower down or for occasional use elsewhere. The toughest one so far was a school marm that went from around 3 1/2 ft. at the base, to 3 ft., and then to 3 1/2 ft at 30 ft where it forked. I was kind of stuck there for a while, as my flip line kept slipping before I couuld get to the crotch, so I managed to throw my life line over a branch and climbed up above the crotch. 

The job is for an old retired couple like me and my work, and keep trying to get me to take breaks and give me food and drink. I was way off with my original estimate. Now they just pay me for a couple days at a time. I figure I have 3 days left, besides burning 6 monster brush piles and dragging and burning aother 6 worth piled under the trees. I did a project for about 2 1/2 acres round their million-dollar view home for fire control and the view (they are getting it back now---two mountains (Mt. Adams and Mt. Hood), the Columbia River Gorge, and the Hood River valley. 

I'm not gonna do this again as a one man show; I wanted to do exactly what I envisioned doing, and I was lucky that the landowners went with my plan. I'll have before and after pics, a killer reference, and dozens of similar homes in the area to approach with a pitch for a similar treatment---but with a tree service (I send jobs to now in a handshake back and forth referal set-up) to do the small tree and brush clearing and chipping. I'd still do some climbing, but get paid for the brain work of designing a plan including fire control, wildlife, forest management, native plants, aesthetics, forest health, whatever mix fits the owners needs except high-skirting or topping. 

I've decided that I like crown thinning to allow looking through the tree, and that's what I'm gonna sell to people as the way to go. What I do is try to make an 80 -100 year old tree look 250 years old (but with a more vigorous top; I leave that alone) by spacing out the branches with an eye to keeping the more interesting shaped ones. 

Sorry for the length. 

Anyone else make old-growth style trees out of second -growth?


----------



## Manco (Oct 19, 2006)

FWIW, I've had a pair of Geckos for two years now. I used to think at the end of a day of long climbing about how my shins would hurt when using Kleins, or Buckinghams. Now, after a long day of climbing I just think how wonderful the Geckos are. Honestly, always at some point during a climb I would notice that "my shins are hurting". After trying the Geckos, your question made me realize that I never even think about having spikes on. They are lighter, the shin pad is angled 30 degrees I think so the spike is pointing more towards the tree, tougher than I originally gave them credit for. Only thing I have had to do as far as repairs is reglue the velcro that hold the padding to the shin-guard. If you wrap the ankle strap around the "shaft" before buckling them all you have to do at the top is just snug the velcro wrap. Much more comfortable. The price difference is justifiable to me. I purcased the last pair of spikes I'll use again when I bought the Geckos.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 19, 2006)

I have had the "extreme pleasure" of climbing on everything except the bucklites and the geckos. I own a pair of Bashlin Aluminums w/velcro superwraps (VERY COMFY! but the pole spikes that are on them are a little bit of a pain from time to time) I recently sold a pair of standard issue Klein tree spikes. Never kicked out, but always killed my shin and always moved around. Old buckinghams...no thanks. Not even with superwraps. Was wondering about the geckos, but also about the bucklites (t2) Anybody hopped on those?


----------



## MNClimber (Oct 19, 2006)

I've whore most all of the spikes out there currently have a pair of Kline's and a set of Geckos. The geckos are the most comfortable pair of spikes and the design of the tree gaffs stick's in even dead oak really well.


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 24, 2006)

my t2 are great irons but super wrap pad with insert hurt me shins i think angle of pad is 2 strong. will get caddie pad next as they seam more strait than super wrap hope this works 4 me because the hooks total 570$ with foot plate n super wrap pad i think a tall pair of lineman boots will work with the caddie pad because strap on calf will most likly be painfull when super wrap padds were new they felt great because pad was so thick but now i feel wrinkles and even saw dust


----------



## CwbyClmr (Dec 4, 2006)

I bught a pair of Geckos about two weeks ago and used them on a rock elm, they are the most comfortable spikes I've ever used. I am a little concerned with the gaffs though. They are short but I like the angle, good for smooth trees but Im not sure how they would do on thick bark. I've contacted sherrill to see if they have a longer gaff for them and haven't been able to find any yet. 
Overall comfort go with the new light weight spikes, gaffs that would be up to your preference or experience. I also like the red wing logger boots with the hi heal and the steel shank, they work very well with my spikes.
Good luck!


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 4, 2006)

TreeHouseBldr said:


> Hey all,
> Was looking throught the Sherrill catalog because I need to buy me my own set of climbing spikes. I'm tired of using ones with only 1 strap and bare metal jabbing into my knees. But I don't have enough experience to know what I like in terms of gaff length and style. The catalog talks up the Geckos a bunch. Anyone have experience with these? Comments? Or ... what types of spikes/gaffs *should* I get? I'm 5'9" 150lbs.
> -THB



As for everybody on this site wondering, they are as comfy as they look. I got mine from Sherrills a couple of months back. After learning on some oldschool Kleins, These are awesome my legs and feet are the last thing that bother me now! The angle took a couple of weeks to get use too, Although I did get mine with 2006/07 style gaffs. According to Sherrills they improved the gaff angle a bit to please more people. By the way TreeHouse I am 6" 190lbs. Here are some pics also.


----------



## jemclimber (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't like the angle on my geckos. Used to bashlins I guess. Does Sherril sell that new style gaff??


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 6, 2006)

jemclimber said:


> I don't like the angle on my geckos. Used to bashlins I guess. Does Sherril sell that new style gaff??



Im sure they have them in stock by now, I deal with Danny when I place my orders he would know if they had them in stock. I have a freind that climbs on bashlins, I can see how going from those to Geckos would be different. As I stated earlier it took me a couple of weeks to get used to them,but now I wouldn't trade them for anything! They are so comfortable and don't rub my shins RAW...I still can't get over the fact how light they are too...


----------

